# Kiss-Shot vs Inuyashaverse



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2015)

1). Speed Equal
2). Unequal

How far can she get? Could she defeat Naraku?

Extra imagery:


----------



## RBL (Feb 5, 2015)

could she defeat naraku?

the real question is, could she defeat Sesshomaru? 

Sesshomaru is the mvp here not naraku.


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's been forever since I've seen Inuyasha, I watched it as a little girl. Anyway it might be have been just anime fillers since I saw the Anime but from what I recall wasn't there some ~mountain level, lightning-timing, and dimensional bfr?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't Remember any mountain busting or lightning timing, as for dimensional bfr ... Yes. Inuyasha has that.


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I don't Remember any mountain busting or lightning timing, as for dimensional bfr ... Yes. Inuyasha has that.



Might have been anime fillers then...or I might just be misremembering. It has been a while. 
How powerful is the verse?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2015)

Probably some about Naraku's Miasma melting Mount Hakurei or something. 

As for Inuyasha, I'm not too sure.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it capped at Town-city level and supersonic with some hax like an intangible.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 5, 2015)

No one in the series will like the Kai killer, anyone who would be immune would be easy picking.


----------



## justiceseeker (Feb 5, 2015)

Kiss-shot takes it via superior speed and various haxes, Sengoku Medusa is far more fitting challenge
if speed is equal than Sesshomaru might take him  some times out of ten butl  Kiss-sot probably time-travels into past to kill him
however technically its not same Sesshomaru so....


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 5, 2015)

Bruce Lee said:


> could she defeat naraku?
> 
> the real question is, could she defeat Sesshomaru?
> 
> Sesshomaru is the mvp here not naraku.



Shikon No Tama Naraku is stronger, he just wasted his wish. Kaguya is stronger than Sesshomaru too, but she is a film only character.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2015)

> Kiss-shot takes it via superior speed and various haxes, Sengoku Medusa is far more fitting challenge





You might be right. 

-------------------------------------

And as I remember, Nadeko was afraid of Kiss-Shot.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 5, 2015)

Country level kick.... > Inuyasha....

If that image in the OP is real


----------



## BreakFlame (Feb 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Country level kick.... > Inuyasha....
> 
> If that image in the OP is real



That's a _kick!?_

I thought she just flew up really fast.

Damn, who's the poor soul she just sent flying?


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 5, 2015)

It's not even a kick, she _jumped_ and almost destroyed Antarctica.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, that is a jump. But the pic is the artist's interpretation.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 6, 2015)

monogatari series has mountain level stuff ? 
i had no idea... when this happened ?
then again i still need to finish second series


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2015)

Kiss-shot destroyed most of Antarctica when jumping to Japan.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 6, 2015)

Out of curiosity, does she have anyway to deal with soul based characters?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2015)

Nothing I can think of at the moment. Kai Killer is a thing, but I don't recall her dealing with anything intangible or soul like.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 6, 2015)

Kisshot is indeed too strong for the verse. I reckon Koyomi Vamp, who had similar powers to Kisshot, should also solo with his strength. 

Nadeko could be a good match. Maybe post-Tiger Hanekawa.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Nothing I can think of at the moment. Kai Killer is a thing, but I don't recall her dealing with anything intangible or soul like.



I think you are forgetting someone very important.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I think you are forgetting someone very important.



But she didn't deal with her. In fact, we didn't even see any interactions.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2015)

No, but if a former vampire like Arararagi can interact with her, clearly someone of Shinobu's level can.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2015)

Huh, I guess that make sense. Unless someone has a counterargument.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 6, 2015)

It was explained in Oni that Kaiis can naturally interact with and perceive other Kaiis. 

That's also the reason why Hanekawa could interact with Mayoi. Not sure how that would translate to Vs, but ghosts in Mono are Kaiis, and so there, apparently Kaiis can inherently interact with intangibles.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2015)

You're right. Well I guess that answers Waka's question.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 6, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Kisshot is indeed too strong for the verse. I reckon Koyomi Vamp, who had similar powers to Kisshot, should also solo with his strength.
> 
> Nadeko could be a good match. Maybe post-Tiger Hanekawa.



Nah, koyomi vamp can't solo.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 6, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Nah, koyomi vamp can't solo.



His stats should be significantly above anything in Inuyasha, and the only things that would be a threat to him would be the Meido or Bakusaiga(and this is actually debatable to a point).

He could easily outmanuver that with plant release, though. Multi-mountain level plants would be a bitch. He's the only one in Mono, aside from presumably the first servant, with any kind of power-level comparable to Kisshot.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 6, 2015)

Wot? 
I think the best feat in the novel was like kisshot jumping for a few kilometers or so.
Can't remember any feat that would put them greater than building level also. (Araragi swinging that concrte roller is the best dc feat i think)
Been years since i've last read kizu though.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 6, 2015)

That is, indeed, the greatest feat shown in the novel.

However, Kisshot gets the hype of almost destroying Antartica by jumping(when she needed to escape The Darkness that had devoured her legs).


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2015)

So ... how to rate Meme?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 7, 2015)

@alu
Howdoes that relate to anyone's powers in kizu though?
Considering that kissshot is powerless (lost her limbs) for like the majority of the novel.
And by the fact that kissshot is gimped even when she regained her limbs later on.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't really think thats accurate to what happens in the novel. Kisshot was fully revived when she fought Koyomi.

She

*Spoiler*: __ 



Regained her full power when she ate and so regained her limbs and her heart


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 7, 2015)

No need for spoilers brah.
I mean yeah, she apparently regained her powers but her feats doesn't match her antartica jumping feat.
Also, araragi's punches were pulverizing her body iirc.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, feats be feats. She was only trying to travel nearby. You could say that Kizu actually has no measurable feats. At least, none that would matter in terms of scaling destructive capacity.

Still, we shouldn't disregard her past exploits. And yeah, she stated herself that a vampires offensive ability is superior to their defensive capability/resilience. So, I think we should count the Antartical jump, at least, when it comes to their offensive capabilities.

Irregardless, though, you could even scale from the statement that Nadeko could destroy an entire town.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 7, 2015)

That makes them town level.
Not enough to deal with the top tiers, i guess.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2015)

So ... are we going to disregard the jump or?. From what I've saw, Inuyasha top tier is town level, right?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 7, 2015)

We're talking about koyomi vamp kiss shot linko.
Not going to touch that antartica jumping feat.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 7, 2015)

Did a quick calc about her jumping feat.
Dunno, looks like an outlier to me tbh given the nature of the verse. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




DC:

Area = 14 mil sq km.
Ice average thickness = 1.9km
Volume 2.66e16 cum.
Plug it . Diameter = 370400
Cratering energy = 2.4 teratons. 

Speed:


Assuming that angle = 45 degrees.
V = sqrt(range*g)
V = 11695.75 m/s ~ mach 34.37


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2015)

We have a better speed value, Kiss Shots limbs started regenerating when she was in Japan, this gives it a very quick timeframe. The minimum that can be assume is based on Araragi's regeneration, after his encounter with Black Hanekawa he says its odd to see his limbs on the ground, as they have regenerated before they hit the ground.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Did a quick calc about her jumping feat.
> Dunno, looks like an outlier to me tbh given the nature of the verse.
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, it seems totally legit.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 7, 2015)

To be fair, Kisshot is the topest of the top in the verse.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

That is true. She is possibly the strongest.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

Terra Joseph said:


> If she is the top character of her verse why is it an outlier?
> 
> If the other characters are weaklings and trashes compared to her that's not something that has relation about her overall power, if she is in the teraton range and has double digit speeds then that's her power level
> 
> ...



Because someone who is arguably no more than building level in physical strength was blowing up her body with his punches.
Though this is probably a case of super shit durability but with good regen.
Meh,


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

Someone who's supposedly close to her own strength

Just because they didnt shatter japan or whatever when fighting doesn't mean that they aren't capable of doing it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

Who?
Araragi?


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

Whoever


this is based off of what you guys are saying


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

Pretty much

it's why the earth doesnt get destroyed whenever Goku throws his Ki around


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

Farmer with shotgun has to constantly surpress his Ki so the earth doesn't blow up


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

The blades of grass on his lawn are planetary threats


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

Puar


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

Terra Joseph said:


> People expect everytime to see crushed mountains, islands etc and shit like that
> 
> It doesn't work like this
> 
> it doesn't mean that if some characters don't make huge explosions and destroy the area around them everytime they aren't capable of producing the energy and some of the best power level feats they had showed, for example with Kiss-Shot now



You'd understand if you'd read the novels, which you didn't.
There's no indication or even implications of such strengths within the novel.
Again, most are just your average joe superhuman feats.
Dramaturge even said it'd take two days to recover from a concrete roller thrown at him(which only put a dent on the ground), which araragi was struggling to beat, iirc. (He's also not even peak human in running speed)


The best feat in the novel (iirc)was kissshot jumping from their hideout to their school. (Which is probably city block at best and that's a really big maybe)


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2015)

"I'll show you how cruel debating actually is"


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You'd understand if you'd read the novels, which you didn't.
> There's no indication or even implications of such strengths within the novel.
> Again, most are just your average joe superhuman feats.
> Dramaturge even said it'd take two days to recover from a concrete roller thrown at him(which only put a dent on the ground), which araragi was struggling to beat, iirc. (He's also not even peak human in running speed)
> ...


which doesn't disprove a feat she has done while an almigthy vampire.
either kisshot is a glass cannon or she just isn't as strong as she was at her prime (which is pretty much stated unless i'm forgetting something)
i mean hell, there are town level statements coming from weaker characters anyway.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> which doesn't disprove a feat she has done while an almigthy vampire.
> either kisshot is a glass cannon or she just isn't as strong as she was at her prime (which is pretty much stated unless i'm forgetting something)
> i mean hell, there are town level statements coming from weaker characters anyway.



She apparently regained her full powers before her fight with koyomi.
power to destroy a town is vague as fuck anyway.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> She apparently regained her full powers before her fight with koyomi.



dunno, then...
not an expert on monogatari anyway, (only whatched a couple of anime seasons of it)


> *power to destroy a town is vague as fuck anyway.*


are you questioning planet level yami and continent level yusuke  ?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

> are you questioning planet level yami and continent level yusuke ?



Lelgitness

Legitness.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2015)

Shinobu blatantly says that Vampires are glass canons, they have high power and high regeneration.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 8, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Again, most are just your average joe superhuman feats.
> Dramaturge even said it'd take two days to recover from a concrete roller thrown at him(which only put a dent on the ground), which araragi was struggling to beat, iirc.



I don't think this really matters, to be honest.

Its not like Dramaturgie is even close to Koyomi Vamp's level in anything, really. Look at how Oshino and him describe his fights with the Vampire Hunters:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Well, it's not just Guillotinecutter, even with Dramaturgie and Episode it went like that. Those guys too stole the right leg and left leg from Kissshot respectively -- considering that, I, who you defined as not having any battle experience, or you could say that at most I had sometimes scuffled with my sisters, from the point of view of the outcome I defeated them easily -- what in the world is the reason for this?"
I could have been lucky, maybe.
It could have been unexpected.
However -- isn't there a more constructive answer?
"Are those guys weak? Or it is I -- who is too strong?"
Although I asked it -- I'm not guessing an answer.
It's really just a mystery for me.
However -- I don't know why, I got the impression Oshino knew that answer.
The reason is that he is more neutral than anyone else.
Because he is the person that tries to preserve the balance.
"Both of them."
As expected, Oshino said it.
"Looking from their point of view, you are obviously too strong -- looking from your point of view, those guys are obviously too weak. Because you -- aren't a nobody, you are the subordinate of Kissshot-Acerolaorion-Heartunderblade."
"Well, it's just due to that."
"It's just due to that."




Dramaturgie even states that if Koyomi Vamp were to join his clan, he'd instantly be n#1. There is that much of a difference between their potential.

I wouldn't pay much heed to Koyomi's feats merely a day or so after becoming a vampire. He was shit scared, had absolutely no clue what he was doing, and probably couldn't draw out the strength he later did in his fight with Kisshot. Besides, he performs a better feat than that concrete roller thing when he destroys Kisshot's body, which tanked the kilometer-fall from the Cram bulding easily, and he was 'destroying it like Tofu', so his feats against Dramaturgie really don't matter. He was older, albeit by a few days, against Kisshot.

Further, Koyomi is _not_ Kisshot's equal, but she does describe him as the second strongest next to her;


*Spoiler*: __ 



"So you do this when you want to get serious. Or maybe it means you are careless, aren't you?"
"Carelessness? Unfortunately for thee not even I am so foolish to be careless when facing my subordinate -- But if I do not give thee a chance of winning then there is no game, right? I want to get serious. It would be dull to have the battle abandoned midway."

(...)

"I am currently in my best condition in all these 500 years -- when I fought those three at the same time, not only was my condition bad but I was also careless. I did not think my heart had been stolen, but...... at my level, there are not that many..."
"......Many what?"
"Chances to get serious."
Saying so -- Kissshot beckons to me.
"Speaking frankly, even I do not know how it will turn out -- but since thou art undoubtedly the strongest among those who have fought me thus far, there is no need to pull punches. It is a great pleasure for me."




She has a higher attack power than him, but he's the only other person in her league on Mono. 

And yes, vampire's attack powers are superior to their defenses:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"As a matter of fact, servant -- a vampire's defensive power is not that high! Of course, it should not even be compared to the humans vampires eat, but -- as if inversely proportional to the outstanding attack power, the defensive power is low! If the attack power is 100, the defensive power's maximum value would go from 10 to 20, approximately! Servant, do you understand why it is like that!?"




So, yes, its true that there are no incredible feats in Kizu, but nothing about it inherently contradicts Kisshot's past feat of nearly destroying Antartica with a jump.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

> kilometer-fall from the Cram bulding easily,


I can't remember that.
I do remember the part where he is punching her like tofu though.
Idk, probably something town level with decent aoe could take her out.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

Speaking of which, what did the Inuyasha top tier do to get town level? 
Was it from the anime or the manga?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Speaking of which, what did the Inuyasha top tier do to get town level?
> Was it from the anime or the manga?



Probably something to do with some mountain or another.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

Wait, when did anyone do anything to any mountain? 

I don't recall anything like that in the Anime.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2015)

That was just a random guess. I just remember that Inuyasha always had them talking about some mountain or another


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh, about Naraku and his Miasma or some shit like that?

At this point, I don't even think I could find sources for the dc anymore.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2015)

There are 4 cases I can think off on top of my head.

Defeating the giant demon that was mistaken for a mountain -> the readers (Inutard believe this demon was mountain size until OBD corrected that)

Naraku using his lightning against a horde of monster or something

Naraku flattening a mountain with his miasma that took sometime to be done

Naraku Miasma covering a whole town.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

Sesshoumaru obliterating naraku was decently town+ too iirc.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

> There are 4 cases I can think off on top of my head.
> 
> Defeating the giant demon that was mistaken for a mountain -> the readers (Inutard believe this demon was mountain size until OBD corrected that)
> 
> ...







> obliterating naraku was decently town+



But where did the Town level + come from?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

There's a calc somewhere.
Can't be fucked to dig though.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh God, that's gonna be a pain.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2015)

This is a town level feat .... linko. From seshomaru


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2015)

Isn't that like a continuous destruction effect?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 9, 2015)

the hole on the side of the sphere is done with 1 attack. that hole would be in three digit KT, I think

If anyone calced it.. probably




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you guestimating?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 9, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Sesshoumaru obliterating naraku was decently town+ too iirc.



People had issues with how I calced that. They said it was bull to apply rock pulverization values for a living character and simply labeled it unquantifiable beyond size of the blast (which is only a couple hundred meters wide at most, aka multi-city block level aoe.)

Although I did think of another alternative. The wind scar is suppose to be able to kill 100 fodder demons with a single attack. Sesshomaru's bakusaiga can take down thousands (at least 2,000), essentially making this a multiplier feat.

The wind scar was calced at 7 kilotons from fucking up a hill next to a mountain sized demon. 20x7 kilotons is 140 kt's for the Bakusaiga slash, so solid town level+ for Sesshomaru. Doesn't mean much for the rest of the verse though since no one can be powerscaled off of him.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 9, 2015)

> Are you guestimating?



Obviously I am.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> People had issues with how I calced that. They said it was bull to apply rock pulverization values for a living character and simply labeled it unquantifiable beyond size of the blast (which is only a couple hundred meters wide at most, aka multi-city block level aoe.)
> 
> Although I did think of another alternative. The wind scar is suppose to be able to kill 100 fodder demons with a single attack. Sesshomaru's bakusaiga can take down thousands (at least 2,000), essentially making this a multiplier feat.
> 
> The wind scar was calced at 7 kilotons from fucking up a hill next to a mountain sized demon. 20x7 kilotons is 140 kt's for the Bakusaiga slash, so solid town level+ for Sesshomaru. Doesn't mean much for the rest of the verse though since no one can be powerscaled off of him.



Hey Waka, could you give me your link for your calc? I want to see.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 9, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Hey Waka, could you give me your link for your calc? I want to see.





Don't ask me to look for the thread where people dismissed it.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Don't ask me to look for the thread where people dismissed it.



Much appreciated, Waka.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 9, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> People had issues with how I calced that. They said it was bull to apply rock pulverization values for a living character and simply labeled it unquantifiable beyond size of the blast (which is only a couple hundred meters wide at most, aka multi-city block level aoe.)
> 
> Although I did think of another alternative. The wind scar is suppose to be able to kill 100 fodder demons with a single attack. Sesshomaru's bakusaiga can take down thousands (at least 2,000), essentially making this a multiplier feat.
> 
> The wind scar was calced at 7 kilotons from fucking up a hill next to a mountain sized demon. 20x7 kilotons is 140 kt's for the Bakusaiga slash, so solid town level+ for Sesshomaru. Doesn't mean much for the rest of the verse though since no one can be powerscaled off of him.



Idk, it's obviously much harder to pulverize his body than rock though.
If anything, that's like a massive low ball


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2015)

So, demon flesh is tougher than rock?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 9, 2015)

Naraku's is.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok, but only because you said so.


----------

